# Peanut butter coloured oil



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

First winter snowblowing with a new to me 332. It's a 47" 2-stage blower. I went to check the oil in the gearboxes and noticed the front gearbox had peanut butter coloured oil in it. Water and rust possibly? Gasket change? All thoughts appreciated!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Billy, welcome!

It might be condensation that has accumulated in the gearbox over the years, especially if the fluid has never been changed. I would change the fluid and see how it goes.


----------

